# You and your dog(s)



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Post pict of you and your dog(s) in the same picture, kind of a "family photo"


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow! Love this one so much!!!

agility agility yard beach 232 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Beautifull dogs you have!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Me!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

here me with my GF and dogs, and then just me and Cody


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I dont have any with my German Shepherd, only ones with her and my hunky boyfriend. Here is a photo of my handsome little rescue Bruno and myself. He is a Shepherd/Dobi mix and 100% cuddle monster!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

First day I met Sigurd:









Sigurd is my best friend, I am so lucky to have him in my life!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

None of me and Raven but here is me and 3 of my previous fosters from last year's reunion picnic. 









And one of just Raven to round out the bunch.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh man, I would but it sorta blows that whole witness protection thing.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin and I at a seminar back in Sept:











and a terrible one of me but a cute one of Noire:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Oh man, I would but it sorta blows that whole witness protection thing.


Love it!

If I was as good looking as these folks I would post pictures too.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Family picture \o/


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Blitz and I enjoying some the snow from this weekend.








And hiking from a few weeks ago.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not me, but here's my bf with Ozzy.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> It's not me, but here's my bf with Ozzy.


Ozzy....:wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Aww they have matching hair.... J/K  cute pic. I will have to post a pic of me and Otto. I love Ozzy!!


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

We decided to put up a christmas tree this year which means of our 2/3 of stuff packed away in storage, it was a long day looking and unpacking. 

Thankfully we got this picture on the first try. Turned out good enough for me!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tanner and I:













































I have one where Molly is a puppy and I am holding her, but I look like a hot mess.lol


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> First day I met Sigurd:
> 
> Sigurd is my best friend, I am so lucky to have him in my life!!! :wub::wub:


Hey I have those pillows too!! And Sigurd looks like such a sweetheart


----------



## Wudscrasher (Oct 10, 2010)

Greyrock Trail, Northern CO










Meadows Trail, Cameron Pass, CO









Cold puppy-paws...


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is Zoey, me and Major.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow!! A lot of cute portraits inhere! Keep posting!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly and I when she was a pup 


View attachment 4869



Oh I soooo miss that puppy breath:wub:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Molly and I when she was a pup
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869
> ...


 Awwwww this is so cute!!! I miss it too


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

A few of Jake and I!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> A few of Jake and I!!


 Jake is such a pretty boy!!!


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

need to take some new ones!


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

Love the pics everybody


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta and I


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Me and JAckson 













































:wub:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Fraggle and I (and some with Daddy)


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Family picture of us while we were in the middle of moving from VA to OR in August 2009. We purposely followed the Oregon Trail, which is why I'm wearing a cowboy hat (even though I'm from Philadelphia), and this pic was taken at the very beginning of the trail in Independence, Missouri at the Oregen Trail museum. We set up our camera on a tripod with the timer, and the sun was super bright, which is why my oldest daughter looks like a ghost.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Keep posting!!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Great pictures everyone!!!!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Zeb and I in 2009 hanging out on a lazy day.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

counter said:


> Family picture of us while we were in the middle of moving from VA to OR in August 2009. We purposely followed the Oregon Trail, which is why I'm wearing a cowboy hat (even though I'm from Philadelphia), and this pic was taken at the very beginning of the trail in Independence, Missouri at the Oregen Trail museum. We set up our camera on a tripod with the timer, and the sun was super bright, which is why my oldest daughter looks like a ghost.


your Husky, I'm assuming is Paw Paw, looks almost identical to my ex's Husky Sasha I miss that dog


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


>


I just have to say I love your dress!! and Frag is beautiful!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I just have to say I love your dress!! and Frag is beautiful!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is me and Zara


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

here's one of me and Flækja


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli and I from Sept 2010:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)




----------

